# Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?



## papastone (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir ein gebrauchtes Echolot gekauft. 
Funktioniert das auch bei mir zu Hause im Wohnzimmer?
Weil wenn ich es anmache, dann zeigt er 28 Meter an.
Oder geht ein Echolot nur im Wasser?

mfg


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Vielleicht gehts im Aquarium.
Sonst eigentlich nur im Wasser. (Nach meiner Kenntnis und Preisklasse)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Wir haben doch nicht den 1 April.

Ich Frage mal ob mein Motorrad im Wohnzimmer laeuft.Die Maschine springt an wenn ich den Schluessel drehe. :g

Oder
kann ich Fische fangen im Wohnzimmer wenn ich meine Rute ausziehe und Wuermer anhaenge |kopfkrat

Vielleicht kann er mir ja auch die Lotozahlen geben.#q

es gibt eine Loesung 
Nehm ein Zollstock.,dann miss genau 1 m Telefonschnur von der Wand.Such Dir ein Messer und mach schnipp mit der Schnur


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Das ist der Demo Modus.


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Hi, nein, ein Echolot funktioniert nur mit Geber im Wasser und je nach Gerät muss das Wasser auch eine Mindesttiefe haben damit stimmige Werte angezeigt werden, mit einem Wasssereimer könnte es knapp werden.
Unter Umständen kannst Du aber den Kristall im Geber knacken / knistern hören wenn Du es laufen lässt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Wenn das EL Dir 28m anzeigt denke ich auch, daß Du im Demomodus bist.
Schwimmbewegungen sind also unnötig.
Falls Du Fischanzeigen hast, musst Du auch nicht hektisch werden und die Angel rausholen:
Da sind keine!|supergri

Mein EL finktioniert im Wohnzimmer (wenn ich z.B. an Einstellungen rumspielen will) nur, wenn auch ein Geber angeschlossen ist.
Der Plotter geht aber auch ohne.

Beim Geber kann es sinnvoll sein, in in Wasser zu legen, um ihn zu schützen.
Den meisten wird ein Trockenlauf nicht schaden, aber ich weiß mindestens von einem Modell von Aimar (da kostet der Geber mehr als die meißten für ein EL ausgeben), der sonst überhitzt und in kürzester Zeit im Eimer ist.


----------



## oberfranke (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Schmarrn, logisch geht es im Wohnzimmer. 
 Am besten mit Silikon die Türen abdichten- und dann das Wohnzimmer gut "nebelfeucht rauswischen", so ein Meter müsste reichen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*



papastone schrieb:


> Funktioniert das auch bei mir zu Hause im Wohnzimmer?
> Weil wenn ich es anmache, dann zeigt er 28 Meter an.




Ohne Vergleich schwer zu sagen, wie tief ist es denn in der Küche?


----------



## Deep Down (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Ich Frage mal ob mein Motorrad im Wohnzimmer laeuft.Die Maschine springt an wenn ich den Schluessel drehe. :g



Nach dem ich den Anlasserknopf drücke geht alles!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Glaube der TE hat bei dem "Stone" im Usernamen ein "d" am Ende vergessen|rolleyes


----------



## mr-echolot (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

der Kasper würde dazu sagen, Lustig,  lustig

tralala. Sachen gibt es ...

Mfg. mr-echolot


----------



## papastone (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

hallo leute,

das war schon eine ernst gemeinte frage, zur funktion eines echolots.
ich habe es mir gebraucht gekauft. kann es aber nicht im wasser testen.
daher die frage, wenn ich es einen meter über dem boden halte, ob es dann technisch so sein müsste, dass es 1 Meter anzeigt.
oder ob das so gar nicht funktionieren kann, weil es dafür im wasser sein muss?

mfg


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*



papastone schrieb:


> daher die frage, wenn ich es einen meter über dem boden halte, ob es dann technisch so sein müsste, dass es 1 Meter anzeigt.
> 
> *Nein*
> 
> ...



...........#h


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Ein Echolot funktioniert ganz vereinfacht so dass eine Druckwelle ausgesendet und wieder aufgefangen wird. Dafür brauchts das Medium Wasser.
Prinzipiell geht das zwar auch in der Luft, dann brauchts aber ein anderes Gerät und heißt Radar


----------



## Rannebert (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ein Echolot funktioniert ganz vereinfacht so dass eine Druckwelle ausgesendet und wieder aufgefangen wird. Dafür brauchts das Medium Wasser.
> Prinzipiell geht das zwar auch in der Luft, dann brauchts aber ein anderes Gerät und heißt Radar



Die gemeine Fledermaus nutzt neuerdings Radar? :q


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Nutzt die nicht Ultraschall?


----------



## Erdmännchen (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nutzt die nicht Ultraschall?


Japp, nutzt sie. Trotzdem weiß sie nicht, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird, wenn sie auf den Bauch einer Schwangeren zufliegt. Für die Medizin nutzlos...


----------



## oberfranke (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Japp, nutzt sie. Trotzdem weiß sie nicht, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird, wenn sie auf den Bauch einer Schwangeren zufliegt. Für die Medizin nutzlos...



Hmmh sicher? Vielleicht verrät sie es einfach nicht.


 @ papastone
 Warum kannst du es nicht im Wasser testen? 
 Einfach ans Wasser fahren und ausprobieren, es gibt doch sicher irgendwo ne eisfreie Wasserfläche.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Funktioniert ein Echolot bei mir im Wohnzimmer?*

Er will doch nur sehen ob die Schwangere vom ihm schwanger ist?) oder wann seine Frau nach hause kommt.
Kann jemand diesen thread verschieben in witze und luztiges!

Ganz nebenbei die badewanne ist nicht 1 m tief.
Ich werde jetzt mein echolot nehmen und damit meine guppies zaehlen.sollte das nicht hinhauen tausche ich es um.

#q#q#q


----------

